# Hi from Iowa



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ponyhair. Have fun here.


----------



## bowtechben (Jun 14, 2006)

never to late to start. Welcome don't know where you are from in iowa but they is a great shop in altoona. Erv is a top notch tech and guy he used to hunt with fred bear.


ben


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:teeth:


----------



## ponyhair (Feb 3, 2010)

bowtechben said:


> never to late to start. Welcome don't know where you are from in iowa but they is a great shop in altoona. Erv is a top notch tech and guy he used to hunt with fred bear.
> 
> 
> ben


I'm in Marshalltown so I'm not that far away at all, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bowtechben (Jun 14, 2006)

he also has a 40 yard indoor range. Great place to go. 

good luck
if you need anything shoot me a pm


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Hello from Davenport.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Indian Outlaw (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to archery and to Archery Talk!


----------



## Killin'-Time (Feb 17, 2010)

Your definitely not too old to have fun. I just picked up a bow last year for first time since grade school.


----------

